# Drawers in the stairs- Anyone done this?



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

There's always some thing on the floor around the back door at home. I 'm thinking this might help .
I was just wondering if I should replace the tread with something stronger as the bracing might have to be conpensated?
If you have done this *how do you safety lock the drawer so they don't pop open *in the middle of the night.
Bob


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Bob, if the stairway in question is wide enough to have a center stringer, I think the only safe option would be to put two smaller drawers under each step. Putting a full-width drawer would basically mean doing away with the middle stringer. That doesn't sound like a good idea to me.

If you are only talking about putting one drawer at the bottom, like in the photo. I would want to be able to get under the stairway to brace that middle stringer to the floor. I don't think the tread would be a real problem if the drawer front was sturdy and extended full height so that it would bear the weight of any spring in the tread.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Bob: that's an interesting solution to storage problems. I remember a childs steps to an upper bunk posting here in LJ's had shelves like that but the steps were probably about 16" wide and a childs weight.

I think I agree with Charlie about the support for the step probably be the design problem.


----------



## saddlesore (Oct 17, 2007)

My grandfather did this years ago on the steps down into his basement and it has withstood the test of time. On the underside of each tread, front and back, he drilled and screwed 1 and 1/2 inch angle iron from the edge of one tread to the other. It means each drawer is a little shallower, but the oak treads still do not sag after at least 45 years. The only steps without drawers are the bottom two, presumably to avoid moisture issues. He was in the lumber business though, so materials were at cost.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm still recovering from when someone left one open.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I don't think I would make one with kids in the house, unless you put a lock on it.


----------



## relic (Aug 16, 2007)

Would rare earth magnets help hold it, or maybe cupboard catch of some type? I like Charlies idea with the center stringer.


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

I would think that if you left a pair of shoes in front of it, it wouldn't open very far. Wait a minute…


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

most stairs that width dont have center stringers, rather the risers and treads are routed into the stringers at each side. I like the idea of steel angle iron to beef up the tread…...............that said, why not


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Hoping you would chime in as I know your experience Roman.

When I looked at the idea and the stairs I saw myself pulling the stair and routing a torsion rod(s) ( threaded 5/8" rod) into the new step and building a self close drawer under the new stair.

I fgure a little more at the beginng is a lot less at the end.

*Charlie's* right about splitting the drawers on a wider span but I only have 32" right now.
Reloc, the magnets woud definitely keep the drawer shut but don't speak to Gary's concern with kids.

I am so glad mine grew up without permanent scolding scars. ;-)

Cheers

Bob


----------



## Bahremu (Jan 31, 2009)

I've been considering this addition to my own stairs. I thought about sloping the slides so the drawer want to roll back into the tread. As for a lock, I would use Tot-Locks, by Safety 1st.

LeeValley carries them, as do most department store with baby sections. I've used them on drawers and cabinets in the kitchen to keep the kids out. They work very well. When the rare earth "key" is placed on the drawer face where the latch is installed, it draws the latch open, then one can open the drawer. It's a two handed operation, hold the key in place and pull the drawer open (OR, if in a rush, yank really hard without the key and it usually will pop open).

The key is a strong enough magnet that i keep it on drywall screw or the corner beading in the drywall.

Lee Valley Magnetic Secret Latch


----------



## saddlesore (Oct 17, 2007)

I would use the type of drawer slides that are used in camp trailers / motorhomes, that you have to lift slightly as you pull. Also helpful if you live in a seismically active area.


----------

